# 12/9/20 lfts



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

I tried the hot apple pie trick, but used fritters. It works!

3 big fat doe took off running as soon as I turned my head to look out the side widown with one in my hand.....


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Too much excitement for me. Heading in for breakfast then a little still hunting.


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Quiet here


----------



## Wood Tick (Oct 19, 2007)

Truck is loaded, heading from home in Bay City to camp in EUP SW of Rudyard as soon brother gets out of work (10:00). Will make the afternoon hunt. First time back at it since before Thanksgiving. We got one Oct 18 and another on Nov 18 looking for a bonus buck to finish filling the freezers.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Packed up and ready to go stalk some familiar territory. Still trying to fill that other buck tag. Sightings have been WAY down, of course that's par for the course this time of year, but I'd still love to see some 4 legged forest ponies, even if it's just to watch some small ones prance about. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I have to tun to town for camp groceries. I want to be sitting by 1:00. Wind has shifted so I’ll change blinds. Good luck.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> I tried the hot apple pie trick, but used fritters. It works!
> 
> 3 big fat doe took off running as soon as I turned my head to look out the side widown with one in my hand.....
> View attachment 614749


I told you it works. Tomorrow everyone will be doing it


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Saw 9 does come out of the bedding last night one was running so I thought maybe a buck chasing waited and waited and waited and still waiting for him lol . At dark 6 toms flew into the trees all around me so waited til dark to walk out and not spook them. Last couple years had a chance at a good buck on the 14th so still hope be out in the sfternoon. Good luck you morning guys !!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Groundsize said:


> Im out. Hunting the woods next to bedding with the wind I didn’t want to blow deer out of the food. I’ll be there tonight.





sniper said:


> Come in Paul getter done! You only have a few days left until diaper duty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Found just what you need @Groundsize . This one is OD green but I’m sure you could find it in your favorite camo or even blaze orange. They don’t come with range finder lanyards or bino straps but I heard Sitka is working on one to include those options. Maybe ad a bow/gun holder too. I’m sure the next craze will be modding these baby carriers out by all the DIY guys.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Macs13 said:


> Packed up and ready to go stalk some familiar territory. Still trying to fill that other buck tag. Sightings have been WAY down, of course that's par for the course this time of year, but I'd still love to see some 4 legged forest ponies, even if it's just to watch some small ones prance about.


Be careful what you ask for. I've been over to your neck of the woods on the way to Schuler's in Marshall. Some questionable establishments in the Grass Lake corridor. Never know what you might run in to...


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

retired dundo said:


> Bet the kids love it when you watch them.Probaly spoiled during day and hunting in evaning


WE HAVE A BINGO ! 
But I also teach them right from wrong. Before I take the dirt nap I'm putting them on a fast learning curve on how and why to do this stuff. And then it has always been my plan when I bought this farm over 30 years ago , is to pass it on to them hopefully to enjoy and share with their kids and grandkids.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Out still hunting. So far I've seen 6 does.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

LabtechLewis said:


> Be careful what you ask for. I've been over to your neck of the woods on the way to Schuler's in Marshall. Some questionable establishments in the Grass Lake corridor. Never know what you might run in to...
> 
> View attachment 614783


I'll commune with the creatures of the forest like any good pagan should. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Cmon!!! 2 and a half pages by noon? Where are all the 2nd rut, mature buck harvest photos?!?!!? I DEMAND THEM!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Hoytman5 said:


> Found just what you need @Groundsize . This one is OD green but I’m sure you could find it in your favorite camo or even blaze orange. They don’t come with range finder lanyards or bino straps but I heard Sitka is working on one to include those options. Maybe ad a bow/gun holder too. I’m sure the next craze will be modding these baby carriers out by all the DIY guys.
> View attachment 614775


Lmao! Good one Hoyt. I know Groundsize and that daypack isn’t to far out of his realm of possibilities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

TheMAIT said:


> Cmon!!! 2 and a half pages by noon? Where are all the 2nd rut, mature buck harvest photos?!?!!? I DEMAND THEM!


We need some better weather. When is the sun going to start shining again?


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Number 16, that we know of, out of







a section we are trying to thin out. More to go to meet our goal


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> We need some better weather. When is the sun going to start shining again?


tomorrow i'm going fishing


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Went and did another still hunt through a nice pocket I had wanted to get back to in Midland county. Certainly quieter than earlier in the season (both in terms of deer and hunters), but did manage to see a couple of does - unfortunately no good shot opportunity as usually seems to be the case. Running out of days to get on the board with the rifle - back out tomorrow (haven't had any real luck seeing deer in the afternoon, so going to stick to the morning routine).


----------



## Matty Patty (Oct 9, 2019)

Groundsize during the Spring walleye run... Lol









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

"Big Tuna" said:


> WE HAVE A BINGO !
> But I also teach them right from wrong. Before I take the dirt nap I'm putting them on a fast learning curve on how and why to do this stuff. And then it has always been my plan when I bought this farm over 30 years ago , is to pass it on to them hopefully to enjoy and share with their kids and grandkids.


Sounds like your grandkids will grow into great adults.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’ve been settled in for a while. I did not bump any on the way out that I know of. Good luck. 

Cell service is poor at best. I hope this posts.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Decided to push into a different area and found several fresh rubs. Was thinking I should set up here or naw I’ll just check a bit further . About 50 yards and bang up jumps mr big and bounds off ahhhh !!!!


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Even worse I have stand just of this trail I never used this fall and the scrape line goes past it 25 yards in front. Oh well hopefully he will stay in this area and I can sit there next week might have to put a cell cam there so I can just go and shoot him if he shows up lol


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Been back in for about 30 minutes. 5 does and fawns already. They get a pass tonight but the clock is ticking on them, lol.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just saw 4 more does. Working my way back to the box blind for the rest of the day. Actually saw a lot of fresh sign with a few fresh scrapes on my hunt today.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I've got 4 runs like this within 100 yards. If I don't see a deer I quit ! .. jk..
Wind in my face public land on the buggy. 
Phones going in pocket and off. Going to have to shoot fast, trail they'll cross is only 5 yards wide. 
Good luck gents !


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Live from the suburbs - just had these 2 bucks show up at a client's house. I could smell them before I saw them.





  








20201209_150221




__
Radar420


__
Dec 9, 2020












  








20201209_150235




__
Radar420


__
Dec 9, 2020












  








20201209_150240




__
Radar420


__
Dec 9, 2020


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> I've got 4 runs like this within 100 yards. If I don't see a deer I quit ! .. jk..
> Wind in my face public land on the buggy.
> Phones going in pocket and off. Going to have to shoot fast, trail they'll cross is only 5 yards wide.
> Good luck gents !
> ...


Good luck AJ! The setup looks awesome.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

In the stand over some turnips and radishes. Looks tasty.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

snortwheeze said:


> I've got 4 runs like this within 100 yards. If I don't see a deer I quit ! .. jk..
> Wind in my face public land on the buggy.
> Phones going in pocket and off. Going to have to shoot fast, trail they'll cross is only 5 yards wide.
> Good luck gents !
> ...


Tonigh is your night


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Drove a couple hours to NELP deer camp for just a couple days sits. Up on a ridge hoping a good buck appears. I never give up & prefer long seasons to early success, but I’d feel better about my chances with more daytime doe sightings.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

C mon man. 50 degrees. Last year I use snow shoes to get to my blind and today I could wear shorts and flip flops Maybe they will move right before dark. Good luck and be safe everyone


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Impromptu hunt with my step-daughter. NW wind so we’ll give it a shot.
Good luck all


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

He took fifty practice shots today and is ready for the hunt. I'm praying to the deer gods one comes within 15 yds of him. It must be a dna thing because he loves this stuff just like papa.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

That jerk showed up last night during daylight and I worked...how much bone do they put on from 3 to 4? :banghead3 I’m not giving up but he’s killing me!!


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I found myself a tree


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Groundsize said:


> In the stand over some turnips and radishes. Looks tasty.


Don't do it Groundy, you'll be burping them up all night


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> Been back in for about 30 minutes. 5 does and fawns already. They get a pass tonight but the clock is ticking on them, lol.


Me and young Flight will be out to “The Branch” Friday afternoon and one thing is for sure, the clock has stopped on them. The boy told me it’s time to make smoke and there in trouble.
Flight


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

"Big Tuna" said:


> He took fifty practice shots today and is ready for the hunt. I'm praying to the deer gods one comes within 15 yds of him. It must be a dna thing because he loves this stuff just like papa.
> View attachment 614893


with his long bow?
I don’t know that I’ve rooted for someone more than that young man.
I’ll send some prayers to the deer gods also


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

bowhunter426 said:


> That one is a convertible and will allow back carry


Beware ...

Had a metal framed child carrier loaded with a lil tot I used to take trout fishing on my back.
Worked good for the distance traveled , however the kid about got baptized a couple times when I leaned to land fish...


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I’ve been having steady action since before 4:00. There are a 4pt and 6pt harassing does. I first saw them in the golden rod across the ravine. The bucks moved off and now there are 2 does with 3 fawns peacefully eating in the plot. Where’s the old guys?


The old guy wrote that post.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Matty Patty said:


> Groundsize during the Spring walleye run... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely looks like the beginning of a “what could go wrong” video on Reddit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

riverman said:


> My experience this time of year smart bucks do their herd check at night and most breeding is deep in the woods and bedding areas. Mornings are a absolute and entry to those stands has to be perfect. Killing a good buck now is more luck than skill, but I will enjoy this month as much as the last two, maybe more if a snow event happens


In December do you consider your opportunity at a mature buck to be better in the morning or afternoon?


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Depends on the weather, but I am a morning hunter and a lot of that has to do with my primary stand locations. If I had the property I used to have, it would be still/stalk hunting hands down, from a hour after day break till dark


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

snortwheeze said:


> I've got 4 runs like this within 100 yards. If I don't see a deer I quit ! .. jk..
> Wind in my face public land on the buggy.
> Phones going in pocket and off. Going to have to shoot fast, trail they'll cross is only 5 yards wide.
> Good luck gents !
> ...


Spot looks promising Aj don’t give in you got time yet


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

November Sunrise said:


> In December do you consider your opportunity at a mature buck to be better in the morning or afternoon?


I've found it best in the afternoon to slip in between a bedding area and a good source. A smart buck will scent check them does back in cover when they head out to feed.
In the mornings I do the opposite . I get closer toward the area you think he might be bedding and wait for him coming back from along night of pigging out and checking does. I always considered it more skill then luck if you truly know the land your hunting along with how and where your deer travel.


----------



## grub (Jan 19, 2004)

November Sunrise said:


> Trying to get back to the truck but keep going in circles.


Might need to change your name to NASCAR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 614891
> Impromptu hunt with my step-daughter. NW wind so we’ll give it a shot.
> Good luck all


Do you even have to touch that set up? Remote control? Looks sweet! I saw the same set up in a Bruce Willis movie one time. Was awesome. Some of you old timers will remember that movie!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

The Jackal? Good movie 


Grandriverrat said:


> Do you even have to touch that set up? Remote control? Looks sweet! I saw the same set up in a Bruce Willis movie one time. Was awesome. Some of you old timers will remember that movie!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

JohnnyB87 said:


> Probably not ideal when you have to let one fly with the rifle right next to the little fellers head!


Just through a grunt tube in the little fellers mouth-he'll be alright!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Grandriverrat said:


> Do you even have to touch that set up? Remote control? Looks sweet! I saw the same set up in a Bruce Willis movie one time. Was awesome. Some of you old timers will remember that movie!


Just to pull the trigger! 
Deadshot field pod. Bought them for the kids at first, got one for myself also.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Scottygvsu said:


> Just to pull the trigger!
> Deadshot field pod. Bought them for the kids at first, got one for myself also.


Those pods are awesome - anytime we're in a tent blind, natural ground blind, or just leaning against a tree we use them.


----------



## Matty Patty (Oct 9, 2019)

Groundsize said:


> Stay tuned. Two deer got shot at


Any update?! Let's see Ol Mossy Horns!?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Climbed down out of the stand at 10:00.
Had my bro do a small push through a thicket for me. One we do every year when nobody's out hunting neighboring properties. 
The first one I saw was a buck, but couldn't tell whether he was a shooter or not. He doubled back around in the thicket and never did come out. 
4 does broke out and headed west about 7 min later.
We do this push every year in muzzleblower season. A couple years back I pushed a shooter 8 passed my bro and he missed. Killed a tree.
Had to report to work at 1:00 (bummer)
I always get a hunting report after dark when the brother hunts evenings. He said he went to the farm and saw 23 baldies and 2 gerkers. Nothing moved until almost dark.
Typical for late season.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Been a long time since I've shot a little one but he'll eat ! Poor little fella. Had 3 Big doe have a sixth sense and head back the way they came before coming out, gun up and ready. Had the ticker going if they would've proceeded it would've been a 10' shot..to thick too shoot. Turn phone on check time 5:13 few minutes left. See a deer (small deer) stepped on a hill didn't look so small. Fire and hit right where I aimed  good shot for such a small target ..haha.. Won't be the last deer I kill from that spot but it'll be the smallest, promise ! I'm not done yet, just the start. And for the corn my dad and the homeowner that allows me to hunt uses it, dad the squirrels in the yard and homeowner the deer (know it's not allowed) but I'll keep him happy to allow me to hunt ! 

Let the ribbing begin , haha... can't wait for inner loins, hopefully rascal will give me a bite. Won't be too big


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Groundsize said:


> View attachment 615005
> View attachment 615003
> View attachment 615001


Boom! Nice. Helluva baby gift right there.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

snortwheeze said:


> Let the ribbing begin , haha... can't wait for inner loins, hopefully rascal will give me a bite. Won't be too big
> View attachment 614999


Look at the bright side! Gonna make a great new avatar!


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Groundsize said:


> View attachment 615005
> View attachment 615003
> View attachment 615001


Nice buck, congratulations


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

vsmorgantown said:


> Hey whoa, wait a minute. You can't say fished all day yesterday and not give us a catch report! WTF?!?!


6 for 8 on Erie...all nice fish...26" and 6.5lbs was the biggest. Didn't hammer em...but a good day.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sniper said:


> Groundsize came to play. Congrats brother. The guy walks the walk and talks the talk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I told you two days ago I was gonna shoot one. You had the full play by play.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> 6 for 8 on Erie...all nice fish...26" and 6.5lbs was the biggest. Didn't hammer em...but a good day.


Awesome, I'll take that 6 delicious eyes to complement some venison, nice job and 6.5lbs isn't too shabby. I'm hoping for a cold winter supposed to go out around the Erie Islands ice fishing if the weather cooperates.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Groundsize said:


> shot the doe that almost cost me the buck. She deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 615063


At least they got to spoon one last time. Awesome deer


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Matty Patty said:


> Groundsize during the Spring walleye run... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true you just wait and see...… HAHA


----------

